# Sad News.....



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I've just read in the obits' that Larry Laprize had died.
For the uninformed, Larry was the guy who wrote the "Hokey Cokey"

It goes on to say "Everything was going according to plan" words from one of the funeral directors, he continues by stating that .. " the trouble all started when it came to put him in the coffin".

"We managed to get his left leg in.......and it all went downhill from thereon"


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hmm !!!!lol lol :? 8) :roll: u bin drinkin u 2 aye?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

My God ...that is soooooo......sad. Got to go. I'm filling up.


----------

